# X box controller charge stations



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I need to get one for my little bro, dont really wanna pay out for official ones so ive been looking round for others but want t know how loing they last for, the official ones say 25 hrs, these two i found dont say what nmh the battery packs are.

Anyione got them

Nyko charge base
says it lasts 25hrs??










Unbranded one form Argos
doesnt say how long they last


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the top one its spot tbh. They dont last as long as gen ones but that no prob as i just pick my other controller up off the base. Highly recommended


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I just use a play and charge kit, that way even if the controller is drained you can still play games while it's charging via the (very long) cable.

Mind you, if it's for 2 controllers you will be better off with a charge station.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I have one similar to the bottom one, got it from ASDA. Made by Energizer. Never known my battery to run flat and I play for several hours straight some nights!


----------

